# Biggie Biggie Biggie, can you see?



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
And I just love your flashy ways
Guess that's why they broke, and you're so paid










































Thank you Jordan! I never smoked any of these so it'll be great to try them. But I'm keeping that Liberty cause I got the 2010. Time to find the others!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kapowza! Jordan, you provided a very awesome contest for us and made it even better by sending out a wonderful prize! Thank you for that. Wilson, you have some very delicious cigars on your hand which YOU HAD BETTER SMOKE. If you hang on to that Liberty, I'm gonna ask your wonderful wife to send it to me. (I'll bribe her with more clothes for the dogs  ) Enjoy the prize brother.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wilson, your pics are always soo awesome! Congrats man! 

It was a great contest by Jordan, I'm glad he let us in on the joy of the new pup.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Jordan really rewarded you for the contest! Excellent job Jordan and all of those cigars look fantastic!

Wilson, you do some awesome work with that camera brother! Have you ever considered about selling prints? I could definitely some great shots going in a herf room or man cave!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

YUM! Camacho Liberty 07 and Los Blancos 9 lancero!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Kapowza! Jordan, you provided a very awesome contest for us and made it even better by sending out a wonderful prize! Thank you for that. Wilson, you have some very delicious cigars on your hand which YOU HAD BETTER SMOKE. If you hang on to that Liberty, I'm gonna ask your wonderful wife to send it to me. (I'll bribe her with more clothes for the dogs  ) Enjoy the prize brother.


You wanna know what? I told her this and she said if the gift card to the dog shop in NYC is big enough she'd send you my entire stash and the humi's with it. I told her if she did then I'm taking everything with me in divorce court..lol



BMack said:


> Wilson, your pics are always soo awesome! Congrats man!
> 
> It was a great contest by Jordan, I'm glad he let us in on the joy of the new pup.


Thanks!



donovanrichardson said:


> Jordan really rewarded you for the contest! Excellent job Jordan and all of those cigars look fantastic!
> 
> Wilson, you do some awesome work with that camera brother! Have you ever considered about selling prints? I could definitely some great shots going in a herf room or man cave!


Thanks and I never thought about it. Mainly cause mine are portraits but let me see what I can grab off my harddrive and I'll hook you up. No charge for the Puff brothers.



Rock31 said:


> YUM! Camacho Liberty 07 and Los Blancos 9 lancero!


Yes sir! Yum is correct!! Can't wait to have them!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

WilsonRoa said:


> Sometimes your bombs just hypnotize me
> And I just love your flashy ways
> Guess that's why they broke, and you're so paid
> 
> ...


 cooool!!!!!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Man, how did I miss this?! lol. 

Glad you got it Wilson, and thank you very, very much for sharing in the puppy fun with me. I hope you enjoy those smokes, but I wouldn't hang on to them for too long! If you come visit me, I'll take you to a B&M where you can get most of the other Liberty's along with another '07... lol.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll have to take you up on that offer once I get a free weekend. I wouldn't mind a road trip to DE. Then we can talk photography if you and your fiancee had any questions.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I took you more as a Big Pun guy.

We need to herf again! Maybe a trip to VA is in order sometime this summer!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Pun is on the list next to Biggie. Both were amazing artists to me. 

That would be awesome if you all came down to the Nation's Capital! I'm sure we'd be able to get a few people together.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitely would be and I could ship my wife off to the museums or something LOL!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I'll have to take you up on that offer once I get a free weekend. I wouldn't mind a road trip to DE. Then we can talk photography if you and your fiancee had any questions.


That would be awesome, It's not too often we get company out here and you could get some tax free shopping done! lol.



Rock31 said:


> I took you more as a Big Pun guy.
> 
> We need to herf again! Maybe a trip to VA is in order sometime this summer!


Pit stop in DE? I got you covered! My backyard and garage are on standby! lol


----------



## Cromag (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Nice bomb, enjoy those cigars man!


----------



## afcrewchief (Mar 17, 2011)

whats the cigar in the blue box?


----------

